# خيمة الاجتماع بالصور الاصحاح 30 خروج



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*خيمة الاجتماع بالصور *

*الاصحاح 30 من سفر الخروج *


:download:


*بالصور : الاصحاح 30 من سفر الخروج* 
الاصحاح 30 من سفر الخروج 







مذبح البخور 2×1×1 هذا يشير للمسيح شفيعنا في السماء ولا دور لنا في هذه الشفاعة لذلك لا نجد أثراً لرقم ½ في مذبح البخور.


منPS Copts - الكلية الإكليريكية 
الللاهوت الرعوي 
منهج اللاهوت الرعوي لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا تادرس



البخور بحسب ( رؤ 8 : 3 ) موجود فى السماء ملاك أمام المذبح وبيده مبخرة ليقدم بخور كثير مع صلوات القديسين أمام عرش الله. 

إذاً البخور ممتد من العهد القديم، للعهد الجديد، للسماء. لا تخلوا عبادة فى هذه المراحل من وجود البخور.

فى العهد الجديد فى الكنيسة الأولى يوجد ما يفيد تقدمة البخور فى الأمثلة الآتية : 

المثال الأول : ( القديس ديمتريوس الكرام ) 

فى القصة التى كشف بها القديس ديمتريوس الكرام عن بتوليته، عندما جاء له الملاك وقال له ليس حسناً أن تخلص نفسك والناس يهلكون بسببك. 

المثال الثانى : ( ديونسيوس الأريوباغى )

كان أحد الفلاسفة المسيحيين قبل سنة 500 ميلادية قال ( أما الأسقف فعندما ينتهى من الصلاة المقدسة على المذبح يبدأ بالتبخير عليه ثم يدور دورة كاملة على المكان المقدس ) وهذا هو مانفعله نرفع البخور بعد صلاة الشكر وندور فى الكنيسة كلها.

المثال الثالث : ( القديس ديبوليدوس )

كان أب أسقف من سنة 170 ميلادية إلى سنة 236 ميلادية عاش فى القرنين الثانى والثالث وقال ( يُقدم البخور فى الكنائس ) وضح أن عمل البخور هو تسليم رسولى عبر الأجيال.

المثال الرابع : ( القديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلانو )

(ليته يقف بجوارنا ملاك وقت حرق البخور على المذبح )

المثال الخامس : (القديس مار أفرام السريانى من سنة 306 إلى سنة 373 )

( أحرقوا بخوركم فى بيت الرب كرامة له ومديحاً ) .

كل هذه إثباتات على أنه منذ أن بدأت المسيحية ورفع البخور فيها كطقس ثابت.

المثل السادس : ( القديس يوحنا كاسيان )

( حينما نطوف بالبخور حول المذبح ونقدمه للأيقونات وأجساد القديسين والشعب فإنما نحن نجمع الصلوات كصوت واحد يحمله البخور المقدس وترفعه الملائكة المكلفة بالخدمة مع صلوات العذراء وهكذا تتقوى صلواتنا بصلوات القديسين ) ( حينما نشتم رائحة البخور الذكية تجتمع حواسنا وتأخذ النفس نشوة روحية كرائحة الفضيلة والتقوى وحلاوة بيت الله فنتنهد على خطايانا المرة ). 

(ملوك الأول 8 ) أثناء تدشين سليمان الحكيم للهيكل كان هناك بخور وكان يحمل دلالة على وجود الله. التسابيح متنوعة الأجبية تسبحة ، نصف الليل تسبحة، والبخور أيضاً تسبحة.بل البخور وارتفاعة دليل قبول باقى التسابيح، يشير إلى تصاعد الصلوات كبخور أمام الله. ولا ننسى أن أحداث التجسد بدأت من عند مذبح البخور عندما تلقى زكريا الكاهن البشارة من رئيس الملائكة أو غبريال المُبشر.ولابد أن نعرف أن كل بخور يوضع فى الشورية يُرشم على إسم الثالوث. 





​
​


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

تركيب البخور:

كان البخور العطر يتركب من أجزاء متساوية من 4 أصناف من الأعطار مصنوعة معاً بخوراً عطراً صنعة العطار، مملحاً نقياً مقدساً. ولا يشار لمقدار الملح فيه فكلمة مملحاً المستخدمة قد تعنى مخلوطاً أو تعنى إضافة ملح حقيقي، والملح يعني عدم الفساد في طبيعة السيد المسيح الإنسانية.

والمواد المستخدمة هي مواد صمغية خارجة من نباتات عطرية وهي بذلك الخلاصة المركزة المشتملة على كل خواص النبات والممثلة لكل مزاياه. وقد تكررت كلمة عطرة وعطار وأعطار فكلمة واحدة لا تشير بالكامل لرائحة المسيح الذكية. وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فالعطار هو الروح القدس الذي يمزج هذه الأعطار (هذا ما صنعه الروح القدس في بطن العذراء)



1- ميعة Stacte

Stacte هي الكلمة اليونانية التي استخدمتها الترجمة السبعينية أما الكلمة العبرية المناظرة فهي nataph ومعناها ما يقطر. فهي مادة صمغية تستحلب أو تسيل أو تفرز من شجيراتها. وقد تكون هي المر أو مادة أخرى تسمى الإصطرك تنبت شجيراتها في سوريا وعموماً هي مادة صمغية عطرية تعبِّر عن الرائحة المركزة للنبات. وقد استخدمت نفس الكلمة في (قض4:5 + أي27:36 + عا13:9 + اي22:29 + نش11:4) وتفسير الأخيرة نجده في (لو22:4). فقد كانت كل كلمة خرجت من فم المسيح لها رائحة ذكية. هي كلمات حق أبدي كان على استعداد أن يموت من أجله. ونلاحظ أن المادة العطرة كانت تقطر من الشجرة عند طعنها. والسيد قبل أن يطعنوه بالحربة طعنوه بسخريتهم واستهزائهم به وكراهيتهم وفي كل هذا لم يصدر عنه سوى كلمات الحب والحق. وكانت قطرات دمه التي سالت على الأرض رائحة زكية أمام الآب تعنى ليس كإرادتي بل إرادتك بل عرقه سال كقطرات دم. إذاً الميعة تعبر عن كل ما فاض من قلب المسيح في حياته وآلامه.



2- أظفار Onycha

هذه هي التسمية اليونانية بحسب الترجمة السبعينية أما العبرية فهي تعنى قشر سمك أو صدف. فهذه المادة تؤخذ من أسماك صدفية أو حيوانات بحرية صدفية تعيش في البحر الأحمر وتتغذى بنباتات عطرية تنمو بجانب المياه وتنتج المادة العطرية من طحن هذه الأصداف. وهذا يقودنا إلى المسيح في موته وآلامه، ففي حياته كان طعامه أن يعمل مشيئة الذي أرسله (يو34:4) وفي آلامه سُرَّ الآب أن يسحقه بالحزن (أش10:53). وكون أن هذه الأصداف تعيش في البحر فهذا يذكرنا بشعب إسرائيل الذي خاف من دخول البحر أما السيد فهو دخل إلى أعماق البحر، بحر الموت ودفن في القبر وذهبت نفسه للجحيم لكي تطلق من هناك نفوس الأبرار وفي موته فاحت رائحته العطرية (يو11:18 + خر11:14) والأظفار كانت تستخدم كعطر وكدواء وهكذا المسيح كان فيه شفاء لنا.



3- قنة عطرة Galbanum

هي مادة صمغية مرة المذاق ونفاذة الرائحة تستعمل لتثبيت العطور وتقويتها وتعطى قوة واستمرارية ومتانة لباقي مركبات البخور. ولرائحتها النفاذة صفة هامة أنها لها قوة على طرد الأفاعي والحشرات السامة.

والكلمة في أصلها تنقسم لقسمين، الجزء الأول بمعنى خلاصة النبات أو الجزء الحيوي فيه SAP أ، FATNESS والجزء الثاني المضاف له بمعنى مرثاة. هذا يشير لأحزان المسيح التي احتملها وكان رجل أحزان أما الدسم فيشير لطاقة عزيمة المسيح في تنفيذ وطاعة إرادة الآب "طعامي أن أصنع مشيئة الذي أرسلني" (يو34:4) وكل أحزان المسيح لم تجعله يتذمر ويتمرد بل كان جائعاً لأن يتمم مشيئة الآب ويطيعها وهذا ما أعطى لحياته رائحة طيبة. وعزيمة المسيح كانت عزيمة لا تلين وهذا واضح أنه حتى العواطف البشرية مثل عواطف بطرس حين أراد منعه من الصليب، هو طرد هذه العواطف فالعواطف البشرية التي تثنينا عن الشهادة للمسيح أو الأفكار الشيطانية التي تطلب أن نتعاطف مع أنفسنا ضد إرادة الله هذه قد طردتها الرائحة النفاذة التي للقنة العطرة. كما طردت كبرياء الفريسيين وعقلياتهم الضحلة وريائهم. هذه الرائحة هي رائحة تواضع المسيح، كما أن عدم رغبته في الدنيويات كان له رائحة نفاذة ضد من هو متعلق بهذه الدنيويات. ورائحة آلامه على الصليب هي رائحة نفاذة طاردة لكل من لا يرق قلبه لآلامه ويتوب.

والقنة العطرة تستخدم أيضاً كدواء وهذا عمل المسيح مع المؤمنين.



4- لبان نقي Frankincense

أصل الكلمة مشتق من أصل يعني أبيض ومن نفس الأصل اشتقت كلمة لبنان فجبال لبنان قممها بيضاء. وهي مادة صمغية لونها أبيض. وأيضاً فلون البخور المتصاعد عند حريقه أبيض. واللبان يأتي من شجرة تنمو على الصخور وهكذا المسيح كان كنبت في أرض يابسة. وقد يسيل اللبان من الجروح التي تجرح بها الشجرة. وهي مادة نافعة كدواء وكترياق ضد السم (الشيطان) بجانب استخدامه كبخور. (زك6:13 + يو34:19 + أش5:53) وكان اللبان يوضع فوق تقدمة الدقيق (لا1:2) ويقدم كله للمذبح. وكان يوضع على خبز الوجوه. واللبان هو المستخدم كبخور الآن.



وبأختصار:

الميعة: تشير لرائحة المسيح في كلماته وتصرفاته وأفعاله في حياته وحتى الموت.

الأظفار: تشير لأنه سحق حتى الموت ولم يخرج منه سوى طاعة وحب رائحة عطرة.

القنة: تشير لطاقته المقدسة التي لم يكن لها سوى هدف واحد وكانت توبخ وتطرد كل ما هو شرير.

اللبان: يشير لنقاوته وتكريسه الكامل لله.

ونلاحظ أنه استخدم مع الزيت أربعة أنواع من العطارة لتظهر رائحة المسيح ومع البخور استخدم أربعة أصناف لنفس السبب. ولنا مثال أخر فالأناجيل أربعة وبها تظهر رائحة المسيح الزكية لكل العالم.

وكون الأربعة مواد متساوية فيشير هذا إلى أن صفات المسيح متساوية وكلها كاملة وليس كالبشر فنحن نجد في البشر أن إنساناً قد يتصف بالعدل ولكن يكون هذا على حساب الرحمة فالبشر ناقصون والكاملين منهم نسبياً نجد لديهم صفة جميلة يتصفون بها وهذه تغطى نواحي نقص أخرى يعانون منها ولنأخذ مثالاً لو زادت القنة (وهي ذات رائحة نفاذة ومنفرة) على حساب الميعة (التي تشير لعذوبة كلمات المسيح) لفقد وداعته وتواضعه ولا تسم بالعنف الشديد في مقاومة الخطاة. ولو زادت الميعة عن القنة نجده غير قادر على تعنيف الخطاة ودعوتهم للتوبة "ولا أنا أدينك.. إذهبي ولا تخطئ" = قنة + ميعة بتساوي. ولو زادت الأظفار (سحق حتى الموت) لكان مات قبل الصليب (يو1:13) وكم من مرة أرادوا أن يضعوا عليه اليد ليقتلوه وكان يختفي عنهم (يو59:8 + 20:8 + 44:7).



تأمل من واقع طقس القداس

في القداس الباسيلي وعند عبارة "تجسد وتأنس" يضع الكاهن يد بخور (أي ملء ملعقة من البخور) في المجمرة المشتعلة إشارة لأن المسيح في تجسده وتأنسه كان رائحة طيبة للآب وللبشر.

وقبل أن يمسك بالقربان بين يديه يضع يديه فوق البخور كمن يقول "أنا لا أستحق من أجل خطاياي لكن طهرني فيك يا رب حتى أتمم هذا السر" وبعد ذلك يأخذ من البخور ويضع على القربان والكأس إشارة لأن المسيح كان رائحة طيبة ليس فقط في حياته بل حتى في موته وتقديم نفسه ذبيحة عنا. وأن الذي تجسد هو نفسه الذي يقدم لنا جسده نأكله كذبيحة.



تاريخ استخدام البخور :

1- "منذ البدء نسمع عن نوح أنه بنى مذبحاً وأصعد محرقات فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا" (تك 21:8)، لعل عبارة "تنسم الرب
رائحة الرضا" هى أول إشارة للبخور فى تاريخ الإنسان... حيث صاحب تقديم الذبيحة، رائحة عطرة من أدهان الذبيحة
ودخان حريقها.. اشتمه الرب كرائحة بخور يرضى عنها.

2- استخدمته الشعوب الوثنية فى عباداتهم المنحرفة "وأبطل من موآب يقول الرب من يصعد فى مرتفعة ومن يبخر لآلهته"
(أر 35:48)، "وأقيم دعواى على كل شرهم، لأنهم تركونى وبخروا لآلهة أخرى وسجدوا لأعمال أيديهم" (أر 16:1)،
"آثامكم وأثام آبائكم معاً قال الرب الذين بخروا على الجبال" (أش 7:65)، "ذهبوا من أمامهم يذبحون للبعليم، و يبخرون
للتماثيل المنحوتة" (هو 2:11).

ومن الملاحظ هنا أن الله لم يعترض على البخور، ولكنه أعترض على التبخير لآلهة غريبة؛ فالبخور فى ذلك - شأنه شان
باقى الوسائط العبادية من ذبائح وصلوات وأصوام وأعياد وغيره - استخدمتها الشعوب استخداماً منحرف لعبادة المخلوق دون
الخالق.. وطبيعة الأمر أن استخدامها لهذه الوسائل لا يصبغها بالصبغة الوثنية.. فليست الصلوات تراثاً وثنياً لأن الوثنيين صلوا،
وكذلك الأصوام ولا الكنائس لأنهم بنوا معابد، وأيضاً ليس البخور عملاً وثنياً..

3- قننه الله فى عهد موسى النبى للإستخدام المقدس داخل خيمة الاجتماع فى عهد موسى النبى، كما قرأنا فى مقدمة هذا المقال،
واستمر الوضع هكذا فى الهيكل أيضاً بعد بنائه فى عهد سليمان الحكيم.. حتى أننا رأيناه فى الهيكل قبيل ولادة السيد المسيح فى
قصة زكريا الكاهن "فبينما هو يكهن فى نوبة فرقته أمام الله، حسب عادة الكهنوت، أصابته القرعة أن يدخل إلى هيكل الرب
ويبخر... فظهر له ملاك الرب واقفاً عن يمين مذبح البخور" (لو 8:1-11).

4- قدمه المجوس للرب يسوع المولود ضمن هداياهم النبوية والرمزية، حيث فسر الآباء أن الذهب كان رمزاً لملكوته، والمر
رمزاً لآلامه وموته، أما البخور (اللبان) فكان إشارة لكهنوته وألوهيته "ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا: ذهباً ولباناً ومراً"
(مت 11:2).


4- رأينا حتى الآن أن البخور استخدم فى العبادة الإلهية من عهد موسى النبى حتى زكريا والد يوحنا المعمدان.. وفى نفس
الأثناء كان هناك وثنيون يستخدمون نفس البخور فى عبادة منحرفة.. ما الذى يميز البخور الإلهى عن البخور الوثنى؟

أولاً: أنه يقدم لإسم الرب.

ثانياً: أنه يقدم فى أورشليم فى الهيكل وليس خارجه..دعنا الآن نتساءل عما فيهما يتنبأ ملاخى
النبى...

"لأنه من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها إسمى عظيم بين الأمم، وفى كل مكان يقرب لإسمى بخور، وتقدمة طاهرة، لأن إسمى
عظيم بين الأمم قال رب الجنود" (ملا 11:1) لاحظ ما تحته خط (كل مكان، الأمم).. هل يتكلم عن بخور (لإسمى)
إسم الرب.. فهل هو البخور اليهودى؟ أيضاً لا.. لأنه يتكلم عن (الأمم)..أنه هنا يتكلم بروح النبوة عن البخور المسيحى
أى يقدم فى كل مكان لإسم الرب، وليس فى أورشليم فقط أو للأوثان.

6- رأينا فى تسلسل التاريخ أن هناك بخوراً أيام نوح وبخوراً أيام موسى وهارون ثم بخوراً أيضاً فى المسيحية.. فهل هناك
بخور فى السماء؟ هذا ما يشرحه القديس يوحنا الرائى إذ رأى أربعة وعشرون قسيساً فى السماء "ولهم كل واحد قيثارات
وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخوراً هى صلوات القديسين" (رؤ 7:5)، وكذلك رأى ملاكاً آخراً جاء "ووقف عند المذبح ومعه
مبخرة من ذهب وأعطى بخوراً كثيراً لكى يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذى أمام العرش فصعد دخان
البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك أمام الله" (رؤ 3:8-4).
إذا فالبخور مستخدم فى عبادة الله منذ البداية وإلى الآن... والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الآن...

لماذا البخور ؟

1- الإيحاء بحضور الله فى الكنيسة "مادام الملك فى مجلسه أفاح ناردينى رائحته" (نش 12:1). وسحابة دخان البخور تشير
إلى أن الله محتجب وغير مرئى.. كما حدث وقت تدشين هيكل سليمان وكان لما خرج الكهنة من القدس، أن السحاب ملأ بيت
الرب. ولم يستطع الكهنة أن يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب؛ لأن مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب. حينئذ تكلم سليمان: "قال الرب أنه
يسكن فى الضباب" (1مل 10:8-12) إنه يسكن فى الضباب بمعنى أنه غير مرئى وغير مفحوص وغير مدرك.. لذلك عندما
ترتفع سحابة البخور بالكنيسة فأنها تنبه أذهاننا إلى حضور الله غير المرئى وسطنا ويصلى الكاهن فى سر بخور عشية قائلاً:
"أيها المسيح إلهنا العظيم المخوف الحقيقى الإبن الوحيد وكلمة الله الآب طيب مسكوب هو اسمك القدوس، وفى كل مكان يقدم
بخور لإسمك القدوس صعيدة طاهرة".

2- شغل حواس الإنسان بالعمل الروحى.. فلا نكتفى فقط بصلاة العقل بلا تنشغل العيون بالأيقونات البديعة، وتنشغل الآذان
بالألحان الشجية والموسيقى الروحية، كما الأنوف برائحة البخور العطرة.. فيرتفع القلب فى هذا الجو الروحى ليسكن
السماويات.

3- والبخـور فـى الكنيسـة يشـرح ويعبـر عـن روح الصلاة.. فالإنسان فى ذبيحـة التسبيـح يقـدم أفخـر ما لديه: الجهد والوقت
والحب... ويطرحها فى حب وتسليم تحت قدس المسيح كالبخور الذى يطرح على الحجر؛ فتتصاعد روائح عطرة تملأ الكون
الفسيح برائحة المسيح الذكية "لتستقم صلاة كالبخور قدامك" (مز 2:141)، والكاهن فى سر بخور عشية يصلى قائلاً:
"نسألك يا سيدنا أقبل إليك طلباتنا ولتستقم أمامك صلاتنا مثل بخور"، "نطلب إليك يا محب البشر أن تستنشق طلباتنا التى نقدمها
لك مع البخور مثل ذبيحة نوح".

4- وسفر الرؤيا يكشف لنا عن ارتباط البخور بصلوات القديسين (رؤ 8:5، 3:8،4)؛ لذلك كلما ارتفع البخور بالكنيسة يرتل
الشعب ذكصولوجيات وتسابيح خاصة بالقديسين، لنتشارك معاً فى الصلاة والتسبيح والفرح بالسيد المسيح "من هذه الطالعة من
البرية كأعمدة من دخان معطرة بالمر واللبان وبكل أذرة التاجر" (نش 6:3).

5- يرمز البخور أيضاً إلى التطهير من الخطية، وإلى التوبة ورائحة القداسة والبر.. وهذا تعلمناه من قصة حدثت فى العهد
القديم حيث تذمر الشعب فأصيبوا بالوباء.. "ثم قال موسى لهرون خذ المجمرة وأجعل فيها ناراً من على المذبح وضع بخوراً
وأذهب بها مسرعاً إلى الجماعة، وكفر عنهم لأن السخط قد خرج من قبل الرب. قد ابتدأ الوباء؛ فأخذ هرون كما قال موسى
وركض إلى وسط الجماعة وإذا الوباء قد ابتدأ فى الشعب؛ فوضع البخور وكفر عن الشعب. ووقف بين الموتى والأحياء؛
فامتنع الوباء" (عد 41:16-50).

ولعل هذه القصة هى السر فى أن أبونا يأخذ الشورية ويبخر بها بين الشعب فى الكنيسـة... إنهـا لحظات تطهيرية؛ لذلك يقـف
الشعـب وينحنـى برأسـه ويعترف سراً بخطاياه ويعود أبونـا إلـى الهيكل ليصلى (سر إعتراف الشعب)، وفى صلاة بخور باكر
يقول أبونا: أقبل إليك هذا البخـور مـن أيدينا نحن الخطاة رائحـة بخـور غفرانـاً لخطايانا مع بقية شعبك.
ولعل إشارة البخور إلى التطهير تفسر لماذا يبخر الكاهن يديه قبل أن يمسك القربانة فى القداس.

6- والبخور أيضاً هو شركة مع السمائيين الذين يرفعون أمام الحى إلى الأبد الآبدين.. لذلك عندما يرتل الشعب لحن (أجيوس)
قبل أوشية الإنجيل يمسك أبونا الشورية ويضع بها يد بخور ويقف أمام باب الهيكل يبخر.. مشاركاً بذلك السمائيين فى
تسبيحهم وبخورهم.

7- أخيراً يجب أن نعرف أن التبخير فى الكنيسة هو عمل كهنوتى لا يجوز للشماس أو الشعب أن يقوم به، فعندما تجرأ قوم
قورح وداثان وابيرام وقدموا بخوراً للرب "خرجت نار من عند الرب وأكلت المئتين والخمسين رجلاً الذين قربوا بخوراً"
(عد 35:16)، "تذكاراً لبنى إسرائيل؛ لكى لا يقترب رجل أجنبى ليس من نسل هرون ليبخر بخوراً أمام الرب فيكون
مثل قورح وجماعته" (عد 40:16).

وقيل كذلك عن عزيا الملك أنه "لما تشدد، ارتفع قلبه إلى الهلاك وخان الرب إلهه، ودخل هيكل الرب ليوقد على مذبح البخور،
ودخل وراءه عزريا الكاهن ومعه ثمانون من كهنة الرب بنى البأس. وقاوموا عزيا الملك وقالوا له: ليس لك يا عزيا أن توقد
للرب، بل للكهنة بنى هرون المقدسين للإيقاد. أخرج من المقدس لأنك خنت، وليس لك من كرامة من عند الرب الآله. فخنق
عزيا وكان فى يده مجمرة للإيقاد، وعند خنقه على الكهنة خرج برص فى جبهته أمام الكهنة، فى بيت الرب بجانب مذبح
البخور.. فطردوه من هناك.." (2أخ 16:26-23).
ونال بذلك جزاءً تعديه وعدم احترامه للعمل الكهنوتى.
"شكراً لله الذى يقودنا فى موكب نصرته فى المسيح كل حين، ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته فى كل مكان لأننا رائحة المسيح
الزكية لله" (2كو 5:14).

"قد جعلت ذاتى كنيسة للمسيح، ومرتب له داخلها بخور أو طيب بأتعاب جسدى" (مار افرآم السريانى).




للامانة 
الموضوع منقوووووووووووووووووووووو ووول 

من عدة منتديات


----------



## النهيسى (31 يناير 2010)

*الله


موضوع رااااااائع


جدا جدا جدا



شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## عادل نسيم (31 يناير 2010)

*أختي أسميشيل*
*شكراً علي التوضيح الجميل الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

ما زلنا في محطة برية سيناء، حيث رأينا الحدث الأول، وهو صعود موسى لجبل سيناء وأخذ الوصايا العشر (الناموس) وبعض الأحكام. والآن نأتي لأمر آخر وهو: خيمة الاجتماع.

على جبل سيناء، ولمدة أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة، رأى موسى أجمل منظر لأجمل خيمة بكل تفصيلاتها. ثم نزل، فصنعها ونصبها في برية سيناء، وبعد ذلك رافقتهم كل الرحلة.





الغرض من صنعها
قال الرب لموسى «فيصنعون لي مقدسًا لأسكن في وسطهم» (خروج25: 8). وأيضًا لتكون مكان اقتراب الإنسان أمام الله، لتقديم العبادة له. والخيمة، بكل أجزائها، رمز للرب يسوع المكتوب عنه «والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلّ بيننا (نصب خيمته وسطنا)» (يوحنا1: 14). ولأهمية الخيمة ذُكرت ثلاث مرات في سفر الخروج من ص15 إلى ص40.






المواد المستخدمة ومدلولاتها

1- الذهب (يُقدَّر بـ1300كجم)؛ ويرمز للاهوت المسيح.
2- الفضة (تُقدَّر بـ 4500كجم)؛ وترمز لفداء المسيح.
3- النحاس (يُقدَّر بـ 3600كجم)؛ يصوِّر الدينونة التي احتملها المسيح على الصليب.
4- الاسمانجوني (ولونه أزرق سماوي)؛ رمز للمسيح كابن الإنسان، الذي نزل من السماء.
5- الأرجوان (كان يُصنع منه لباس الأباطرة الرومان)؛ رمز للمسيح ملك الملوك.
6- القرمز (كان يُصنع منه لبس الملوك)؛ صورة للمسيح كملك إسرائيل.
7- البوص المبروم (الكتان النقي) وخشب السنط (خشب لا يسوّس)؛ رمز لناسوت المسيح القدوس الذي بلا عيب.
8- شعر المعزى (كان يُصنع منه لباس الأنبياء قديمًا)؛ رمز للمسيح كالنبي.
9- جلود تخس (حيوان يحتمل وجلده ليس جميلاً)؛ صورة لنظرة العالم للمسيح «لا صورة له ولا جمال» (إشعياء53: 2).
10- جلود كباش محمَّرة (مصبوغ باللون الأحمر)؛ رمز لطاعة المسيح حتى الموت.






تقسيم خيمة الاجتماع

تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:-



















أولاً: الدار الخارجية



يحيط بها سور من الأعمدة والقماش الأبيض (بوص مبروم) مستطيل الشكل (100×50 ذراع)، بارتفاع 5 أذرع. ويدخله عامة الشعب، من الباب الوحيد، والذي يرمز للمسيح القائل «أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص. ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى» (يوحنا10: 9). وكان الباب مصنوعًا من القماش لسهولة الدخول منه، وهويكلّمنا عن الحصول على الخلاص المجاني بالإيمان بالمسيح. وبالدار قطعتان هما:

1- مذبح النحاس:

أول ما يراه الداخل للخيمة. مذبح وذبائح تُحرَق ونار تَحرِق. وهذه صورة للصليب، حيث نزلت نيران عدالة الله علي المسيح، فاحتملها، وأنهى عليها، وعبرت الدينونة عن المؤمن به.



2- المرحضة النحاسية: 

إناء من النحاس به ماء ليغسل الكهنة أياديهم وأرجلهم قبل دخول القدس. صورة لكلمة الله التي تُنقّي وتُطهّر المؤمن من كل أدناس البرية ليكون مهيأً للشركة مع الرب. والقطعتان (المذبح والمرحضة) يمكن أن نراهما في القول «أحب المسيح أيضًا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها (المذبح)، لكي يقدِّسها مُطهِّرًا إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة (المرحضة) » (أفسس5: 25، 26).




ثانيًا: القدس



كان يدخله الكهنة فقط. ويسمَّى، هو وقدس الأقداس، بالمسكن، المكوَّن من ألواح من الخشب، مُغشّاة بالذهب، ومُغطى بأربعة أغطية هي: الشُقق الجميلة، وشعر المعزى، وجلود الكباش المحمَّرة، وجلود التخس. ويوجد بالقدس ثلاثة أجزاء هي:

1- مائدة خبز الوجوه: 








مصنوعة من خشب السنط المغشّى بالذهب، ويوضع عليها اثنا عشر رغيفًا يأكلهم الكهنة (عند تغييرهم كل سبت) في مكان مقدس. صورة للمسيح كطعام شعبه، ككهنة يخدمون في القدس.





2- المنارة:


مصنوعة من الذهب النقي (حوالي 45كجم). لها سبع شُعَب لإضاءة القدس. وهي ترمز لكمال المسيح كالنور الحقيقي «أنا هو نور العالم». وأيضًا ترمز للمؤمنين «أنتم نور العالم».




3- مذبح البخور: 


مصنوع من الخشب المغشّى بالذهب. وهو رمز للمسيح الذي أسلم نفسه لأجلنا قربانا وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة (أفسس5: 2)؛ فوضع لنا الأساس لاقترابنا إلى الله مقدّمين سجودًا وتسبيحًا وصلاةً وحمدًا، وكلها ذبائح مقبولة عند الله كروائح بخور عطر.






ثالثًا قدس الأقداس: 

وكان يدخله رئيس الكهنة فقط، مرة واحدة كل سنة، في يوم الكفارة. وفيه يوجد التابوت مكان سكنى الله. والتابوت ينقسم إلى جزئين:























1- صندوق من الخشب المُغشّى بالذهب موضوع به ثلاثة أشياء:

أ. لوحي الشهادة: صورة للمسيح الذي حفظ الناموس كاملاً «وشريعتك في وسط أحشائي».
ب. قسط ذهبي فيه المن: تذكارًا لإعالة الله للشعب كل رحلة البرية.
ج. عصا هارون: رمز لقيامة المسيح كرئيس كهنة لمعونة شعبه.




2- غطاء التابوت أو كرسي الرحمة:



مصنوع من الذهب ومثبَّت عليه كروبان وكان يُرَش عليه الدم في يوم الكفارة العظيم.




منقووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

ترتيلة رائعة تلخص خيمة الاجتماع 

اوبريت اطلق شعبى 

لكورال الانبا رويس

ابني يا موسى الخيمة في هذا المكان
لأَن الرب سيسكن فيها مع الانسان




(1)- زي ما علمتك قسمها *3 أجزاء من الأساس*

فيها الدار الخارجية /والقدس / وقدس الأقداس







(2)- *في الدار: :* مذبح / محرقات رمزٌ لذبيحة الفداء
وكمان /مرحضة من نحاس شرط الداخل دم وماء






(3)-* أما القدس :*ففيها ثلاثة مائدة خُبز الوجُوه
تعلن أن الرب سيُشبع كل من سيأكلوه






(4)- فيها المنارة الذهبية كالرب نور البشرية
وفيها مذبح البخور رمز العبادة اليومية




(5)- أما في* قدس الأقداس *تضع تابوت العهد هناك
حيث سينزل رب المجد بكل بهاءه للقياك





(6)- يعني الخيمة بكل ما فيها هِي *كنيسة عهد جديد *
وكل مؤمن يصبح* هيكل *يسكن فيه الرب أكيد


----------



## asmicheal (31 يناير 2010)

*هذا الموضوع مهدى الى :

































*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات

 قيمة يا اسميشال

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 فبراير 2010)

مجهود راااااااائع يا اسماشيل 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى ليكى على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nadawadeeg (1 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جداااااااااااااا متميز 
شكراااااااااااااااا


----------

